# Devils Lake Fishing 3/5



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Anglers continue to struggle with access issues on the lake. While some trails 
are open, the heavy snow cover is hampering getting off these trails and also 
resulting in a lot of water on the trails due to the weight of the snow. A few 
of the better trails are in the Stromme Addition area behind Pops, Haybale, and 
Mission Bay near the Casino. We recommend anglers who want to move around to 
bring snowmobiles. Perch anglers going out on snowmobiles are reporting some 
fair catches. The Towers area, Haybale Bay, Black Tiger, and East Bay near 
Stromme's are producing fair catches. But you need to be able to move around 
to find the more active fish. Hali's, genz worms, kastmasters, and hanger rigs 
tipped with spikes, wax worms, minnows, or perch eyes have been the better 
baits. Walleye fishing continues to be quite good. The better areas have been 
the 57 bridge, the railroad tracks in Mission Bay, East Bay near Camp Grafton, 
the corner of Camp and Hwy 57, Rocky Point, Wolfords Bay, and Doc Hagen's are 
all producing fish. Buckshot rattlespoons, kastmasters, raps, nils, sonars, 
and chubby darters tipped with minnow heads have all been working. Pike 
fishing in the Churches Ferry area overall has been spotty. One day you'll 
have some of the best pike fishing you've ever had and the next you're lucky to 
get a few. When they're active, a jig with a twister tail can't be beat. When 
it's tough, herring or smelt has been the better bet. The forecast finally 
looks like better temps will move in and this should help with access issues on 
the lake. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

